
Show HN: NERD – SPA Starter Kit - kderbyma
https://github.com/ConflictingTheories/nerd-starter-template
======
kderbyma
Hey, this is my first post - I wanted to see if there some feedback I could
get from the community. I have been doing some interviews lately and its seems
the popular thing to do is have a take-home challenge. I have been struggling
to keep up with all of them, so I have decided to start making templates to
help speed up the process.

My first template is a NERD stack. (Nginx, Express, React, Docker) alongside
an MySQL Database.

Let me know what you think, I would love the feedback. Cheers!

